
Two Eagles – World Record Balloon Flight Across the Pacific Ocean - yitchelle
http://pacificballoon.com/
======
youngtaff
We've had people fly around the world in balloons before…

Can anyone explain what's different about this effort and what record they
broken as it's not clear to me?

~~~
maxerickson
It's a gas balloon, which doesn't have a burner.

Their website isn't super informative, but this page says it the most
directly:

[http://www.pacificballoon.com/Introduction.php](http://www.pacificballoon.com/Introduction.php)

~~~
youngtaff
Thanks

